
To errno or to error - gkya
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/to-errno-or-to-error
======
sevensor
I like the "value return" approach here, and I've been considering using it
for a project I'm working on. You have to provide a place for the error to go
when you call the function. You can decide to ignore it, but you can't forget
that it exists. I'd be interested in hearing a contrary position, however.

